# Where's the ad poster template??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Somebody has 2 free advertising poster templates (they have a haunted house in the background) on their site, as well as a "House Rules" poster. 
I had it bookmarked and my computer died. Any idea whose site has this? Thanks...I need to make some new ones.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Didn't Rob have it on Skullandbone?? Can't find it..Helllppppppppppppppppp meeeeeeee........


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry d5. I don't know about the templates you're looking for.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Shhh, don't tell anyone.

http://skullandbone.com/images/halloweeninvite_01.gif
http://skullandbone.com/images/halloweenposter_01.gif
http://skullandbone.com/images/halloweenposter_02.gif
http://skullandbone.com/images/halloweenposter_03.gif

happy haunting.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

S & B!! THANK YOU! I was dreading having to reinvent the wheel & make these on my own...


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes thanks sooo much, I snagged em, also


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks so much S&B


----------

